# iBook G3 will not turn on



## Edong (Jan 9, 2008)

Pressing power button doesn't result to anything - no startup sound, just blank screen. None of the key combinations seem to work - command/ctrl/power button, etc...

Could it be the DC-In card? or logic board?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello - welcome to Tech Support Guy. 

Take a look at this knowledge base article from Apple's website: Troubleshooting portables that won't turn on or start up.

Have you tried resetting the PRAM?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Edong (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Will give it a try.


----------

